# Diverse Teile anzubieten



## McMallan (18 Mai 2006)

Not-Aus-Schaltgerät ( 7Monate )
PNOZ X3 230V AC
Artikel -Nr.: 108EL-245-1854
Hersteller-Art: 774318
NP: 169€
Angebot: 30€ inkl. Versand


Frequenzumrichter ( 7 Monate  ) 
ABB  143-2K7-3
1.5 KW
3.6 A
400V
mit Steuertafel und EMV Filter
NP: 880€
Angebot : 125€ inkl. Versand


PS 307 / 5A ( 8 Monate )
6ES7 307-1EA00-0AA0
NP: 130€
Angebot : 30€ inkl. Versand


Not-Aus-Schaltgerät  ( NEU  / OVP )
PNOZ X4 230V AC
Hersteller-Art: 774738
NP: 203€
Angebot: 45€ inkl. Versand

Komplettpreis:  170€

Alle Teile in einem TOP- Zustand

Rechtlicher Hinweis:
Ich bitte zu beachten, dass ich kein Händler sondern Privatperson bin. Das neue EU-Recht schreibt jedoch vor, dass nun auch Privatleute eine Garantie von einem Jahr und Umtauschrecht auf alle Produkte geben müssen, es sei denn, dass sie dies ausschließen. Ich übernehme ausdrücklich keine Garantie. KAUFEN SIE BITTE NUR, WENN SIE DAMIT EINVERSTANDEN SIND!!


----------



## Bossi (19 Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab schon mal bei MAC gekauft und kann nur sagen das er sehr zuverlässig ist und die Teile in einem Top Zustand waren.

Also viel spass beim kaufen

mfg Bossi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Mai 2006)

McMallan schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlicher Hinweis:
> Ich bitte zu beachten, dass ich kein Händler sondern Privatperson bin. Das neue EU-Recht schreibt jedoch vor, dass nun auch Privatleute eine Garantie von einem Jahr und Umtauschrecht auf alle Produkte geben müssen, es sei denn, dass sie dies ausschließen. Ich übernehme ausdrücklich keine Garantie. KAUFEN SIE BITTE NUR, WENN SIE DAMIT EINVERSTANDEN SIND!!



Hallo,

bei Betrachtung dieses *Rechtlicher Hinweises* kann
man tatsächlich bedenkenlos bei MAC einkaufen.

Was er ausschließt sind lediglich freiwillige Leistungen
wie Garantie und Umtausch. 

Die gesetzliche Leistung - die Haftung für Sachmängel -
ist nicht ausgeschlossen und selbst wenn der Käufer 
die erst nach ein paar Monaten entdeckt ... 
Sache zurück, Geld zurück.

Gut, in der Praxis muss man den Sachmangel beweisen
und wieder an sein Geld zu kommen ist auch eine Sache 
für sich, aber rein rechtlich hat der Verkäufer eher
schlechte Karten.

GROSSBUCHSTABEN und !! helfen auch nichts. Und
dass der Satz in jeder zweiten ebay-Auktion steht 
auch nicht.

Weiteres siehe hier:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65304

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/103250/index2.html

Wer bei ebay einkauft, kann sich über solche 
Feinheiten natürlich freuen, aber hier im Forum 
wollen wir uns ja gegenseitig helfen.

Der entscheidende Satz muss so ungefähr lauten:

*Privatverkauf, Ware wird unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung oder Garantie verkauft.*

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## McMallan (20 Mai 2006)

*Garantie oder was auch immer*

Hallo

dieses Anhängsel habe ich irgendwo im Internet entdeckt und 
meinte, ich sollte es vielleicht auch mit angeben.
Warum auch immer.
Ich kann eigentlich nur versichern, dass die Teile, die ich in die
Post gebe, einwandfrei ( Funktion und Zustand ) sind.

Das können hier sicherlich einige bestätigen.

Sollte es nicht so sein, so denke ich, würde hier sicherlich
jemand den Zeigefinger heben.

Allerdings ist das eigentlich auch vollkommen egal, da ich 
natürlich zu beanstandene Teile sofort
zurücknehmen würde.
Ist jedoch bisher noch nicht vorgekommen.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
habe auch von Ihm Teile gekauft, bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Peter (26 Mai 2006)

Hallo Mc Mallan,

die Leute die Dich kennen und bei Dir schon was gekauft haben, da gehöre ich auch dazu, wissen, daß sie Qualität und einwandfreie Waren bekommen. Du hast jedenfalls mei volles Vertrauen.

M.f.G.
Peter


----------



## McMallan (27 Mai 2006)

*Antwort*

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte.
Ich hoffe, daß ich auch zukünftig Niemanden 
verärgern werde.
Sollte es doch einmal der Fall sein, so 
werde ich, wie gesagt, auf jeden Fall
die Teile umgehend zurücknehmen.
Ich hätte übrigens noch weitere gebrauchte Teile
die natürlich in einem optisch und funktional 
einwandfreien Zustand sind:

2x eine S5 -95 U mit diversen Ein- Ausgangsbaugruppen
1x ein Panel OP7 
2x Sick Lichtschranken ( WL260-S230 ) mit Reflektor
1x PS 307 / 10 A
und natürlich noch die bereits genannten Teile.
Werde die ganzen Sachen allerdings nächste Woche bei ebay 
veräußern lassen.
Bilder von den Teilen sind natürlich auf Wunsch
auch von mir zu bekommen.
Gruß
McMallan


----------

